# Best training methods?? (new owner)



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Sure, you can train him yourself--that's what most people do. Obedience classes don't really train dogs to do anything; they train _you_ on how to train your dog. Most of the work you'll be doing at home. We'll be starting Augie in puppy classes in a few weeks. He already knows all the basic commands (sit, stay, down, shake, come, etc.) so they're more for socialization with other dogs than anything else. And also for doing the commands when there are distractions around!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think if you don't have a lot of experience training dogs Obedience training classes are great. There are a lot of trainers out there who are very experienced in dog training and may be able to offer advice and point out the things you're doing wrong. 

Sure you can do it yourself, but in my opinion it's easier to get the basics taken care of with obedience classes. There are a few options for classes. 

You can take group lessons, which I think are the most common, where you have a group class with several dogs and you all work on the various commands together. I've heard less-than-positive things about the training courses they offer at Petco/Petsmart, so you might want to get a referral from your vet or breeder to other obedience trainers in the area.

Another option is private lessons. These sometimes are done in the actual training school, and sometimes they'll come to your house to work with you personally. They are typically more expensive than the group classes but you get a lot more personal attention. They're a big help for people who have particular issues they want to work on with their dogs and need the extra attention. The group classes are nice, however, since they help socialize your dog and get them trained to behave and listen even when other dogs are around.

Another option, which is less common, is to send your dog away for training. This is the most expensive option and probably why most opt otherwise. In this option your dog goes to live with the trainer for a period of time and they come back to you fully trained. 

I'd say obedience classes are a plus, especially to get you started with the basics. In the meantime, it's never too early to start training at home. Make him sit for treats, learn to walk well on the leash, come when called, not jump on people, etc. The earlier you get started the better! 

Laura


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I trained Lucky at home using the information gathered from the forum. I made it through the puppy playbiting (which I had never experienced before), food agression and a teenager attitude which finally motivated me to be Lucky's leader and not his "guide". Lucky is "some" dog now, and he's great with my two young kids. 

BUT.....

I think I could have had an easier time if I had some basic instruction to set a better foundation. Lucky is a powerful dog. I'm a small women and it was crucial that he learn to obey from command. 

He's very obedient now at 14 months. But when he was 5,6,8 months he was still a puppy learning self-control, was getting pretty big and at that age they maul people with love if they aren't under control.

So you might consider some classes that might help you gain confidence which I think a dog senses and reacts to. Otherwise, if you already feel confident, I bet you will do fine.

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd start with a puppy class then see how confident you feel about going forward. One advantage is that the classes also help to socialize Jack so that he will be used to all kinds of other people and dogs, as well as how to act in public. 

Goldens can be a handful for their first year or two. Please feel free to post questions often!!!!! Most all of us have been through at least one golden puppyhood.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My puupy is 17 weeks old and we have 1 week left of puppy class. I got a lot of ideas from here but this was also my first time training a puppy so it was nice to go to class and be able to see that I was doing it right. Plus if there was another puppy that was having a bad week it made me feel like I wasn't the only one. 

We are going to PetSmart for our classes. I have been very happy. My local Petsmart has 3 trainers so I went and watched part of a class each of them did. 2 of them were Ok but 1 of them really struck me as the one I wanted to teach me. So I signed up for 1 of her classes. She goes beyond what Petsmart says to do. And we have learned a lot. I did notice that all 3 trainers were more concerned about the dog than the owner. And I have seen them each tell a class participant that the reason the puppy does not seem to be learning is the owners's fault (which it is, it takes practice) and that the puppy's health needs to be the owners's first priority. (1 lady didn't want to move poisonous plants she had sitting on the floor even thought her puppy was chewing on them.)


----------



## Jman515 (Oct 1, 2006)

We signed up for classes on Oct 20 for our 7 month old


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I think beginner group classes are a great start and then you can see how comfortable you feel continuing on your own. I find that the first class is just enough for me to learn how to interact with my dog, how they are responding to me and how to train them on my own. It helps to set that initial "you will listen to me (and I love you very much)" bond. 

A lot of times, if you start out on your own, you may not realize how what you are doing is working against the training, and classes with a good instructor help out a lot with that. 

I don't think private classes are necessary unless you have some harder, unique problems you are trying to deal with and need that one on one attention. I really don't like the "send your dog to a trainer" method, because training is really something between you and your dog - the dog may come back fully prepared to listen to the trainer, but not to you, because you haven't established that you are his leader. 

Personally, I've had a lot of difficulties training Charlie because of very specific (and unique!) behavior problems, but I still found that one set of obedience classes were all that I needed, and after that, I had to seek more specialized help, including, hanging out on this forum ALL THE TIME for advice, speaking to a behaviorist, my vet, etc. So even with a difficult dog, I think one set of classes is good enough to get going on your own. 

I seem to be a bit too wordy this morning - sorry. Maybe I need to lay off the coffee.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

I am very glad that I took my pups Marley and Maya to obiedence training. The type of training for them we did was at 10 weeks old we started personal weekly classes with Marley. The facility uses a dog pack/pack leader theory and training methods like the Ceaser Millan on the "Dog Whisper". The trainers work with us and Marley for 1/2 an hour, he trained us how to train Marley, then we practice it everyday with him. Then he when knew all the commands (sit, stay, come,lie down, no, heal, return to heal) and got all his shots, he went to group class. We used the same methods to teach Maya and when she knew all the commands we enrolled her in group class also. They would do all the commands on leash with distractions(other dogs), there would be about 10 -20 dogs. There are 4 one hour classes a week, you would be able to go as many or as lest times as you please, also the classes were availible for the lifetime of your dog. So recently both Marley and Maya passed off leash obiedence training. They went through the off leash testing with many distractions and dogs around them. So I am very happy with deciding to take my pups to training classes and its the best money I spent on them.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Take a class--it will be good for both you and the puppy. You can read online about the critical time for puppy socialization---etc. My experience has been that most Golden's are fairly easy to train and eager to please. 

It is correct that the classes pretty much train you...my Golden pup has trained the trainer to never leave a bowl of water in the floor--even the smallest amount of water is a swimming opportunity!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

At the time of this posting I would work heavily on socialization, a little obedience work and a whole lotta of remembering he/she is just a puppy! I would work on getting him around other dogs that you know and that are safe and fully vaccinated as well. OB classes don't begin at this age, but getting a little head start on them is good but just don't push and keep it short....there only a puppy once and heavy OB will come later. There attention span is not very good at such a young age, but they are smart pups.

I pretty much trained all mine by myself, I was having a problem with Kody around water though, so brought in some help by way of certified trainer. He's so much better now! One thing I think I should mention though is, train with signals now because they understand our body language so much better, and I ran into this problem with Kody when I brought in the certified trainer....I had to back track and re-train him too signals because I didn't use them in my training. But they are so cool to watch dropping down at a distance when signaled to go down, or sit, or come in from a distance then commanded to heel beside you off leash. I've learned alot from my trainer with her there showing me, as well as she helped me get Kode into the e-collar and also showed me how to operate it and train with it with him....so do consider getting a certified trainer in if you can too help you, just make sure they also are a good one! Kode's breeder has also helped me tremendously, so between the two of them i'm a very happy girl with my Kody, they have both helped me alot when I needed it.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi and Welcome  My husband and I are considering puppy classes when we get our Katie as well. Our local shelter gets a breeder to train, teach and socialize the puppies in the class. We plan on going out to a class before we get Katie to see how it all happens. Then we will decide what to do from there. Our classes are $80 for 7 weeks. 

My husband and I also went to our local library and took out a bunch of books a few months ago and read and read. We have learned alot of hand signs to teach a new puppy.

Good Luck !!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> My husband and I also went to our local library and took out a bunch of books a few months ago and read and read. We have learned alot of hand signs to teach a new puppy.
> Good Luck !!


You can start right away! I taught Augie "sit" the day we got him at 7 weeks. The following week I taught him "shake" and then the kids taught him "down" and "stay." We said the word and used hand signals. I think it's important for them to know both, because sometimes they can hear you but not see you, and other times they can see you but not hear you. It's really cool when they do things just by hand signals, though! 

I can't wait for you to get your puppy!


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Is there any way to train a golden not to drip the water from her dish all over the floor? I've had good luck in training my little girl by myself, but I think that the socialization is really important, both with people and other animals. Best of luck!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd do the classes. If nothing more, they provide socialization which I know I probably couldn't provide as well without the classes. I plan on taking my pup (when that will be I don't know lol) because I'm not experienced and I need some professional support. I know there are some things I can do by reading and researching but I'm sure the classes provide some extra support in the areas you are not clear about.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

You have been given lots and lots of good very advice here. 

A few important things to remember,
Socialization is CRITICAL. You must expose your puppy to other dogs OFTEN. If you have neighbors or friends with dogs, get them together. Older dogs will most often be nice to the puppy--it is something called the 'puppy pass" --you can google that.

Puppy kindergarten is great. It is good for you and the puppy. In reality most of the training you do will be at home. But we often are doing things we don't realize and the trainer is often helpful in showing us a better way, or more effective way. 

A previous poster was very correct when they said classes teach you more than they do you dog. 

Another benefit of classes is socialization for you too, with other puppy owners. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Katherine_A (Jan 18, 2020)

Training your dog with the help of an online dog training course is one way you can check this Brain Training for dogs by Adrienne Farricelli


----------

